# Bittersweet new beginnings



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Some of you may remember my pup I got a little over a year ago. He was full of raw talent, he got a perfect score on his natural ability test at 6 months and I was extremely excited to see what the future held with him. About a month ago we lost him to a tragic accident after he escaped from our friends backyard and got hit by a truck. It was a real shame to see a good one go at only 1 year old. I didn’t know how long it would take me to want a new dog but the feeling came fast. Those who know will understand once you have a gun dog in your life it’s hard not to. so, the search began! I looked high and low and something kept bringing me back to a pup that the breeder I got Griff, my last dog from had. He was a lightly started 7 month old and after lots of questions and video we made the decision to get him. The breeder surprised us and delivered him personally from Minnesota that’s a 32 hour round trip drive!! So with out further ado meet Ridge! I’m looking forward to finishing out chukar season with him and seeing how he’ll turn out!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! I didn't know you'd lost your other pup. Sorry to hear that but good luck and have fun with Ridge!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I heard about that accident. Sorry about Griff and good luck to you and Ridge.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

AF CYN said:


> I heard about that accident. Sorry about Griff and good luck to you and Ridge.


Thanks! How's your pup doing??


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sorry about your loss and good luck with your new pup. Im currently training a 9 month GSP. They're a lot of work but training a bird dog brings a special type of pride and satisfaction. Keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Sorry about your loss. That’s tough. 
Good lookin new pup. 
I feel fortunate my dog is still around, we had gate and door issues around our place and my pup got out and roamed way too many times. Self closing hinges are awesome with a house full of kids coming and going.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

What a terrible tragedy to lose a pup so young. What more can you do but start a new beginning? It sounds like you are headed in the right direction. I hope chukar season is good for your new partner. 

I have a pup that is about the same age. Look me up after the season if you want to train.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Bret said:


> What a terrible tragedy to lose a pup so young. What more can you do but start a new beginning? It sounds like you are headed in the right direction. I hope chukar season is good for your new partner.
> 
> I have a pup that is about the same age. Look me up after the season if you want to train.


I've been following you and snaps on IG and Facebook! Looks like he's coming along great. I'm on the NAVHDA board here so I usually have a bit of help with training but it definitely wouldn't hurt to see some new ideas!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

brendo said:


> Thanks! How's your pup doing??


Thanks for asking. She's doing well and making progress every week. I've shot some birds over her, so we're starting to figure things out. I would like her to increase her range and cast a little wider in her search, but she's doing great in all other aspects so I'm not going to complain. 8)

Good luck again to you and the new pup. He's a good-looking dog.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Brendo. The NAVHDA way is a very good way for your breed. Snaps is coming along nicely.
Like AF CYN I wish mine would stretch out a bit more, but in time I believe he will. He is quickly becoming a bird-finding-machine and does really well at getting them pointed and IM confident in his steadiness. If I can just get a little more run out of him he will be in a really good place. 

AF CYN, how old is yours?


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your pup, I had a close call this year. Makes me cringe thinking how close I was. Best of luck with your new pup, he looks good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Bret said:


> AF CYN, how old is yours?


She's 7 months old next week (about the same age as Brendo's new pup)!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

So still pretty young. Mines about a month younger

I hope they start stretching out soon.


----------

